# 1998 wine - expert opinion required!



## vinoblaster (Jul 20, 2010)

I have just registered as a new user in the hope that someone can answer my question about a 12 yr botle of wine I have...I then realised that this forum is for wine makers, so my question is not really appropriate...but I'll ask anyway...I have a Magnum of red wine given to me in 2000. It is a 1998 Chateau Bois Cardon, Cru Bourgeois, Medoc 12.5% volume. It looks magnificent, so as a result has been saved for a special occasion......time has lapsed and it is now 12yrs old. Reading on the internet it appears to be regarded as high quality. My question is - is it drinkable due to the age or should I have opened it earlier? And is it valuable?Should I leave it to further mature, will it increase in value? Apologies for my ignorance,if anyone knows the answer or can point me in the right direction for an answer I would be greatful.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 20, 2010)

I am not familiar with that particular wine but can say if its been kept in decent conditions like a cellar with stable temps then it should be awesome. If its been in unstable temps then maybe not so good and even that depends on what kind of cork they have used.


----------



## Dean (Jul 20, 2010)

If you stored this on its side, in a cool room with a constant 50 to 56F temperature, in the dark with no natural light, and a mostly vibration free room (read that as underground cellar and not a closet on a wooden floor platform), your wine will be capable of aging longer.

Ok, that was the "wine snob" reply. But seriously, if it was kept in conditions that stored it on its side (most important), in a cooler climate (70F and under), its most likely going to drink just excellent right now. If you stored it upright, there is a great chance the cork is compromised, and it could be quite oxidized.

A '98 Medoc, mostly, will be drinkable well into 2014 and beyond under great conditions. It could also start getting past its peak now too depending on how it was kept.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 22, 2010)

Drink it. There is no reason to keep a wine for value unless you have fairly controlled cellar storage as noted by others. It ought to be just fine. If it don't taste good, dump it out. I drank a 1988 Cabernet a while back that was a nothing special Kendall Jackson wine. We found it in the back of a cabinet in our house. It was OK with no oxidation and the cork was still OK even though it was standing upright for who knows how long.


----------



## robie (Jul 22, 2010)

Most red wines turn brown when they get oxidized. Also, the smell could be of vinegar and not wine. If it still looks and smells right, it is probably OK.

As Dean said, if it has been stored on its side, so that the cork has stayed moist, it could turn out to be one of the best wines you have ever had... only one way to find out.


----------



## vinoblaster (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies - i will drink it very soon and let you know the outcome!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah... Keep us posted. I am very interested.


----------



## salmo1 (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree with Dean, a decent Medoc should have enough structure to last for quite some time. I have had some 15 and 20 yr old Bordeaux that still needed time in the bottle. One thing that I was taught:It's better to drink a wine too young and think of what it could be rather than drink it too late and think of what it once was. 
Please share your tasting notes when you crack it open.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 22, 2010)

If you open it for an even somewhat special occasion have a back up bottle of something you know you would enjoy, just in case the wine is bad. And you will know beyond a shadow of a doubt if it is bad. Good luck! Let us know.


----------

